
How to Remove a Windows Computer Virus - scg
http://valentinstanciu.com/2011/04/remove-a-windows-computer-virus/
======
bediger
Thank you for noting that it's a _Windows_ computer virus, not one of those
menacing _malware_ viruses the media tells everyone, even Mac and Linux users,
are going to destroy their lives.

Note that even though Macs and Linux boxes can certainly get viruses
([http://virus.bartolich.at/virus-writing-
HOWTO/_html/index.ht...](http://virus.bartolich.at/virus-writing-
HOWTO/_html/index.html)), statistically speaking, they absolutely will not.
There's something else going on with Windows (cultural, baroque system
interface, something) that allows a flood of malware.

